# Oregon 2016, Aug 27-28 (Portland, OR)



## Chree (Jun 22, 2016)

Kit figured y'all would love Portland so much you'd wanna stick around for another huge comp. Being hosted at Lloyd Center Mall in Portland, OR on August 27-28!

And because Kit is hardcore... *we're doing All WCA events!*

There's a 110 competitor limit... so get registered soon!

CubingUSA:
https://www.cubingusa.com/oregon2016/index.php
WCA:
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/Oregon2016


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm probably a little more crazy than hardcore.


----------



## pdilla (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm there!!


----------



## Chree (Jul 9, 2016)

Nice! Good to see you back in the NW, @pdilla =D


----------

